# Floating Buzz Bait Blades Needed



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

I have looked around the internet at various lure making suppliers & have not been able to find floating buzzbait blades. If anyone knows a place that sells them, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## clemmy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hagens carries them in 4 sizes, 10 colors including unpainted. CSI has foam paint available. They are near the ice bobbers in Hagen's catalog. Hope this helps!

Clemmy


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information Clemmy. I appreciate it.


----------

